# foto in form einfügen - gibts zwar direkt im tutorial aber...



## iancurtis (10. Januar 2007)

hallo,

bin neu hier. tolle seite, keine frage. hab auch gleich gefunden nach was ich gesucht habe nur leider hat das irgendwie nicht geklappt.

also wie kann man am besten fotos abrunden etc das sie so aussehen wie das pic in dem screenshot unterhalb im anhang?

danke,

lg,

ian


----------



## Leola13 (11. Januar 2007)

Hai,

was hast du den gefunden und was hat nicht geklappt ?

Nur damit dir nicht erklärt wird was du schon weisst.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Maik (11. Januar 2007)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de, iancurtis!

Als neu registriertes Forumsmitglied möchte ich dich auf den Punkt 15 unserer Netiquette aufmerksam machen und dich bitten, zukünftig in deinen Beiträgen auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten. Vielen Dank


----------



## Nil18 (11. Januar 2007)

Morgen!

Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht ganz?
Wenn du eine Ebene mit der runden Form hast und darunter eine Ebene mit dem Bild, so wird das Bild sowieso von der Form überdeckt und somit sieht es so angepasst aus.

Ansonsten entweder mit ner Ebenenmaske verdecken ...
Oder du rundest die Auswahl ab.

Gruß


----------



## green_phanta (12. Januar 2007)

hi

Also ich würde auch eher Ebenenmaske Empfehlen: Mann kann immer was dazu nehmen oder weggeben oder mal schnell weiche Kanten machen oä...

Ich hoffe du wießt wie man mit Ebenen-Masken Umgeht?

greets green


----------

